# Cloudy alcohol, dry to wet



## The big guy (Dec 22, 2005)

My Bacardi si cloudy and I filtered it a couple of times through 2 and 3 filters at a time, I doubt its ok but had to ask, most likley will have to do until clear..


----------



## Mudge (Dec 22, 2005)

If you are going to drink it, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 22, 2005)

Why are you filtering rum? What are you trying to filter out?


----------



## The big guy (Dec 22, 2005)

I am coverting it form wet to dry alcohol 151 to 200 prf and I used coffee filters with the epsom salts but the rum is cloudy.


----------



## The big guy (Jan 3, 2006)

Are you sure you can still drink it?


----------

